# Goblet squats



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

Do Goblet squats hit your quads mostly and do you think they are good excercise for building mass if used alongside regular squats?

By the the way im a 'squat slut', im forever thinking of different variations i could do!!!!!!!


----------



## Marat (Jun 3, 2010)

You can't load much weight up with the dumbbells.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you tried overhead squats?  If not, go pop your cherry.  

Oh, and start with an empty bar.  It's not an ego exercise and there's a high probability of ending up on your butt.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 3, 2010)

no


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2010)

They're a great exercise, but like m11 said you can't really do any sort of heavy poundage with them. Though thats exactly the same reason i love to put them into circuits.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Have you tried overhead squats? If not, go pop your cherry.
> 
> Oh, and start with an empty bar. It's not an ego exercise and there's a high probability of ending up on your butt.


 
Yes, should have said i have a quad day and i do 5 sets of squats on that day everytime. I then do two other quad dominant moves after it too like front squats, barbel step ups, lunges or leg press,. I just like to mix it up a bit too, i thought along with my regular squats the goblet ones might be a good way of hitting the quads after a heavy (relatively for me) back squat session but never did them before so didnt know if it was worth it.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> They're a great exercise, but like m11 said you can't really do any sort of heavy poundage with them. Though thats exactly the same reason i love to put them into circuits.



One of these days I'll be able to rep you again.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2010)

the feeling is mutual!


----------



## Marat (Jun 4, 2010)

davegmb, how about front squats?


----------



## chesty4 (Jun 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and start with an empty bar.  It's not an ego exercise and there's a high probability of ending up on your butt.




Oh, so true. Been there myself.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2010)

The goblet squat is a good tool when learning how to sit back in the squat. The weight is close your center of mass (easier stabilization), and having the load in front makes people more comfortable when sitting back. 

They are also a good way to load jump squats. 

Besides that, you are basically doing light front squats. They work well for circuits because it is easy to flip up a DB or KB without using a big olympic bar.

Not the best stimulus for hypertrophy, although it will work to an extent. After about 6 months of training most people will need heavier weight to squat with.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 4, 2010)

Gaz and Phineas need to get a room lol!!!!!!!! 
M11 yeah im started to do front squats now with barbell used to always do them on the smith machine, but the squat police got me so built give me some tips on how to do them better which worked well.
Fufu thaks for the advice, probably use them when i do a deloading week then or something like that.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Gaz and Phineas need to get a room lol!!!!!!!!



We can all "circle rep"...  

Hell I need to start giving out rep too!


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sometimes there is something just so incredibly homo about sweaty guys in gym helping each other squat.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 4, 2010)

Overhead squats really help you practice squatting with proper technique (for high bar squats) because they force you to get your body in the right position and keep your weight centered over your feet.

Plus they'll wreck your core and your quads/glutes.  I only do them in my warmups right now, but I'm thinking about including them in my regular workouts somewhere.

I've heard that Zercher squats are great for lower back development and help a lot with deadlifting.  Never tried them though.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Sometimes there is something just so incredibly homo about sweaty guys in gym helping each other squat.




I know, right? So hot!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2010)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Phineas again."

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to sassy69  again."

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to fufu  again."

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Merkaba  again."


----------



## Phineas (Jun 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Overhead squats really help you practice squatting with proper technique (for high bar squats) because they force you to get your body in the right position and keep your weight centered over your feet.
> 
> Plus they'll wreck your core and your quads/glutes.  I only do them in my warmups right now, but I'm thinking about including them in my regular workouts somewhere.
> 
> I've heard that Zercher squats are great for lower back development and help a lot with deadlifting.  Never tried them though.



I used Zerchers for a program in late-2009. I didn't like them. They're so painful on the arms I just found it detracted too much from the squatting itself. It wasn't so bad on lower intensities but when it came to sub-maximal sessions I was in hell. Many broken blood vessels.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Gaz and Phineas need to get a room lol!!!!!!!!



Always room for one more, sailor


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I used Zerchers for a program in late-2009. I didn't like them. They're so painful on the arms I just found it detracted too much from the squatting itself. It wasn't so bad on lower intensities but when it came to sub-maximal sessions I was in hell. Many broken blood vessels.



Yup, have heard many people have the same problem.  They sell Zercher harnesses for a reason now, but I never really thought of them as so important that I wanted to go out and buy a new piece of equipment just to do them.

I think if you can get over the arm discomfort they are great for the lower back.  Think of where the bar is and all the work your lower back has to do to keep it neutral.  They give a lot of the same benefits of a deadlift.


----------

